# Smoked my first fatty today!!



## fishinchik (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok, Qview to follow but there is humor behind this fatty.    The morning convo with my son..

Son- Whatcha doing this weekend?

Me- Going to smoke my first fatty.

Son- Wow mom, aren’t you a bit old for that?  Do we need to have “the talk”?

Me-(clueless)  I know it isn’t healthy but I want to try one.

Son- Where did you even get it at??

Me-(still clueless)  Off the SMF

Son- They sell pot on SMF??????????

Me- Pot?? Where did pot come from?  I’m talking about smoking a stuffed sausage thingy.

Son- (busting up laughing at me)  Seriously?  Um mom, don’t mention smoking a fatty to anyone ok?

Me-(still kinda clueless) That’s what it’s called.. I swear, I’ll show you.  What does pot have to do with anything???  (He wouldn’t look tho.. too busy laughing)

Son- You have fun with that.. I’ll see you tomorrow when I get back.  You old stoner woman.

So off to google I go to find what he's laughing about.  *face palm* OMG. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






After the amusing start, my first ever fatty is a breakfast fatty stuffed with ham, eggs, smoked cheddar, colby, and monterey jack.













2013-04-20_16-15-03_232.jpg



__ fishinchik
__ Apr 20, 2013


















2013-04-20_16-19-01_972.jpg



__ fishinchik
__ Apr 20, 2013


















2013-04-20_16-32-40_520.jpg



__ fishinchik
__ Apr 20, 2013


















2013-04-20_16-34-09_591.jpg



__ fishinchik
__ Apr 20, 2013


















2013-04-20_16-36-13_513.jpg



__ fishinchik
__ Apr 20, 2013






Smoked with apple wood at 235 until IT was 170.   This is final result.













2013-04-20_18-38-23_570.jpg



__ fishinchik
__ Apr 20, 2013






My question is how long do I need to let it rest before I can sample cause it smells amazing!.


----------



## seenred (Apr 20, 2013)

That looks mighty tasty, Fishinchik!  I can never wait on a fatty either...I say cut that puppy up and enjoy!

Love the story about your conversation with your son...too funny.

Red


----------



## fishinchik (Apr 20, 2013)

2013-04-20_19-30-09_338.jpg



__ fishinchik
__ Apr 20, 2013






I let it rest for almost an hour then I couldn't wait anymore.    Not too bad for a first try, but next time it needs more cheese and less egg.  

Already planning my next one.. inside out bacon cheeseburger..


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nicely done!

Ol' stoner woman!  LOL....

I got the same reaction from my employees about a year ago when asked what I did over the weekend when I told them I smoked a big ol' fatty!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 20, 2013)

I can only imagine the look on your face when you found out what the other definition was!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I can so see that happening at my house too!

Fattie does look great!

Kat


----------



## nick981 (Apr 21, 2013)

If only all fatties tasted as good as that one looks


----------



## sarnott (Apr 21, 2013)

Your first fattie looks great and I often have the same reaction when I talk about smoking a fattie. In my case, its even worse because I work with the Government and I get reminded they can make me pee in a bottle! Some "Govies" have NO sense of humor!


----------



## nutz4bbq (Apr 22, 2013)

GREAT looking fattie...Funny story about the "smoking a fattie"too !!  I had some strange looks at the office when I told them I was smoking a fattie over the weekend, then I said you want to see some pictures? Most of them said you shouldn't take pictures of you smoking a fattie... it's illegal... well they had a big laugh when they saw the pictures!!


----------

